# لتواصل في أي لغة أخرى مع أعضاء Ssf



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Communicating in any language with other SSF members.

1)	Go to "Google"
2)	Type "translate" in the search box
3)	Click on "Google Translate"
4)	This will take you to a page where there are two boxes
5)	For the box on your left, select the language you are entering, and for the box on your right select the language you want to translate to
6)	Type in or paste the words in the left box and the translation will show up in the right box.
7)	You can copy and paste into messages, responses, etc.
8)	If you see a post in a language you do not understand, copy it and put it in the "left" box with the appropriate language selected, select your language for the right box and there you go!
9)	If you have any questions, post them or PM me and I will be happy to help

Cheers, 
Sofreto


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

좋은 생각이야. 새총은 어떤 언어로 시원합니다. 한국 사람들이 그들을 사용하는 경우 궁금? 쿨 아이디어 Sofreto. 물론 같은 대답에 두 언어를 섞어과 완전히 일을 혼동 수 있습니다. 다른 언어에 다른 단어를 Immagine. decypher에 영원히 걸릴거야 남자. 주의를 기울여은 그들에게 바로를 쏘


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

But what if they cannot read your post because they do not speak english?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

They would copy the post to their native language

For example, TNflipper posted the item above yours. I did not know how to read it, nor did I know what languaage is is. I copied the post, went to Google translate, and pasted it in and selected "detect language" The language is Korean and I had it translated to English so I could read it.

I then wrote my reply in English and had it translated to Korean. My response to TNflipper is below


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> 좋은 생각이야. 새총은 어떤 언어로 시원합니다. 한국 사람들이 그들을 사용하는 경우 궁금? 쿨 아이디어 Sofreto. 물론 같은 대답에 두 언어를 섞어과 완전히 일을 혼동 수 있습니다. 다른 언어에 다른 단어를 Immagine. decypher에 영원히 걸릴거야 남자. 주의를 기울여은 그들에게 바로를 쏘


당신이 아이디어를 좋아 기뻐요. 운이 좋다면 그것은 많은 사람들이 도움이됩니다


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You rock, Sofreto! Thanks. It makes a difference and I think it shows respect. Great post!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks of tips buddy!


----------

